# taking the big step



## marie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi, My husband and I are thinking about moving from the stress of work and living. We do have an apartment in Fueteventura, but would prefer to have a villa, Any part of Spain. We are looking to sell the apartment. Can you give us information about the best way to move out to a nice part of spain. We like the peace and quite, although nothing too rural. We need to know that the medical end is good. I have a brother with Learning Difficulties and he is on a lot of medication for medical problems. I have two kids a 15 and an 8 year old. I need to know about schools. We may be interested in buying a business.
All help would be really appreciated.


----------



## DUCC (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Marie,
Gran Canaria seems to be a good option for You. You can maintain Your peaceful lifestyle and have access to excellent hospitals, schools etc.. There are also many options for buying a business. If You wish, con can contact me also via PM for info about opportunities on Gran Canaria. Saludos de Gran Canaria. Bill


----------



## marie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.
any information would be good. Maybe you could e mail me at [email protected] Perhaps you know of any good estate agents etc. We are from Northern Ireland


----------

